# Link: T-Mac for Hinrich, Chandler and #1 pick?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

There are more about T-Mac to Bulls .............

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...smith,1,4831522.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

This isn't even a real rumor. Some Chicago fan asked this columnist if he thought this trade proposal would be enough to bring McGrady to the Bulls.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Do the research by yourself, there are more .......

Would you take this trade .....?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

no, i wouldnt. Throw in Deng and MAYBE ill take it...MAYBE


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hell No......


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

This rumor is kinda old now, but whatever, hell no, plz


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

In many circumstances this trade would look good, but I don't like the idea of Hinrich being a No. 1 scoring option on the perimeter. A potential front court of Yao, Chandler, and Tyrus would look great but there would be too many holes in other places. Plus, our two best perimeter players (Hinrich and Skip) would both play PG.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

replace Chandler with either Deng or Nocioni and throw in another pick and I'll think about it


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

No no no and well id have to go with no


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> no, i wouldnt. Throw in Deng and MAYBE ill take it...MAYBE


Agreed. If they they Deng in and we gave them Swift too, I would do it. Houston would then have two top 10 picks because NY's number one is in the top ten if I understand that correctly. Even if it were Chicago's pick at 16 I would do it. Houston's new lineup would be:

PG: Heinrich/Alston
SG: Free Agent/Head/Draft
SF: Deng/Draft/Free Agent (Bonzi, SJackson)
PF: Chandler/Howard/Hayes/Draft
C: Yao/Deke?/Chandler

THIS WOULD BE SWEET. We would really need to pickup a scorer from somewhere but the possibilites would be endless having the two picks plus our second round pick.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

hell no.. i wouldnt do this ever..... stupid bulls fans


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

wat jdiggidy proposed is tempting, but i would only do it if we can assuredly get a elite SG from somewhere, other wise we will be basically back where we were when francis was around. a top5 center(yao = yao), a solid PG (francis = hinrich), and decent enough 3rd option (deng = mobley, more or less). it didnt win us a championship then, and wont win us one now.

another thing, i think chandler is way overated, he was supposed to be such a great defensive player, but he doesnt even start for the bulls now, and is always in foul trouble. and he is a black hole on offense, basically bulls play with 4 players on offense when chandler is in the game.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hell no I would not.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I actually think this is a good trade though I dont think Houston will do it because of the fans/


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

not bad.

PG: Kirk Hinrich | Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis
SG: Bonzi Wells (MLE) | Brandon Roy (no. 8) | Luther Head
SF: Rudy Gay (no.1) | Keith Bogans | Hassan Adams (2nd Round) 
PF: Juwan Howard | Stromile Swift | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Tyson Chandler | Dikembe Mutombo

Inactive: Bobby Sura

Thats deep


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> not bad.
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich | Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis
> SG: Bonzi Wells (MLE) | Brandon Roy (no. 8) | Luther Head
> ...


I feel the same, especially with T-mac's back problem and depth of current team.

If we spend MLE on Wells, do we have enough money to bring in Spanoulis?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think Wells will re-sign with the Kings for more than the MLE


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> not bad.
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich | Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis
> SG: Bonzi Wells (MLE) | Brandon Roy (no. 8) | Luther Head
> ...


As mentioned above, Bonzi would be tough to sign for the MLE and without him we'd be relying on a pair of unproven rookies to help Hinrich get it done on the perimeter. 

If we trade McGrady then all we're doing is giving up on the fact that we can build around him and Yao. If our front office makes some smart decisions then we can bring in good players to compliment our two stars and make us contenders.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Just speculation if the trade were to happen. If not Bonzi, Posey or Buckner should be suitable. Just someone to help usher in Roy. The fact that the bench would be so deep would help with the SG situation.

Maybe involve LA Clippers and send Roy and Swift to them for Maggette. Or Swift and Adams for Mobley.

PG: Kirk Hinrich | Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis
SG: Cuttino Mobley | Brandon Roy | Luther Head
SF: Rudy Gay | Rasual Butler (FA) | Keith Bogans 
PF: Juwan Howard | Tyson Chandler | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Francisco Elson (FA)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> Agreed. If they they Deng in and we gave them Swift too, I would do it. Houston would then have two top 10 picks because NY's number one is in the top ten if I understand that correctly. Even if it were Chicago's pick at 16 I would do it. Houston's new lineup would be:
> 
> PG: Heinrich/Alston
> SG: Free Agent/Head/Draft
> ...


It's Hinrich, not Heinrich. Kirk would have taken offense to that :laugh:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

You cant be serious about that trade


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

unless we can somehow pull a detroit pistons...we are still short of a superstar perimeter player. seriously, if you look at most great teams, the had at least 2 superstars on their roster. im not saying all great teams, but alot. and with that lineup...we have 1 superstar, and 3 or so solid players...who is gonna carry the team when yao gets in foul trouble, or shots arent dropping.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> not bad.
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich | Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis
> SG: Bonzi Wells (MLE) | Brandon Roy (no. 8) | Luther Head
> ...


Forgot Ryan Bowen :jump:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Forgot Ryan Bowen :jump:


lol, if JVG is still here then we might as well write Bowen's name in there as the starting SF.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

is this a joke?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

HT_Flyer said:


> I feel the same, especially with T-mac's back problem and depth of current team.
> 
> If we spend MLE on Wells, do we have enough money to bring in Spanoulis?


Spanoulis can be signed with the minimum.

And I dont feel that TMac should be traded. Just my opinion that it is a fair trade for someone viewing from outside the box (take my tmac homers off).


----------

